# Zoey-- Pure Joy! (video)



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Zoey is one of the happiest, sweetest little girls-- what a joy she has been to foster! Here's a video I took with my phone when she was playing:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh you are right, that's pure joy, LOL. she is a sweetheart and what fun to watch.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

For some reason the photobucket video seems to be pausing. Here's the video I uploaded to Youtube:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=v0Bl9LgeAbk


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Omg! That is just too cute! She is having a blast! Lou loves to chase the hose but the girls aren't interested. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What a sweetheart!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So cute! Look at her leap!
Happy happy girl!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

She is like a bunny, bouncing with happiness.

What is her story? Did someone give her away? 

Pure Joy:tender:





*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww what a happy little girl!!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

What a cute bundle of energy! She is indeed PURE JOY!!! Thanks to your loving care of this baby has she grown into such a healthy, carefree JOY filled little girl! LOVED the video!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

She sure looks happy I hope she finds the perfect family to love her.


----------

